# Madagascar can flower?



## Dman

I didn't know this when I bought it, I don't really know how it is I don't fertilize it n I'm running 2 t5 for a 45 deep tank so I'm very suprised but can't wait to see what it looks like


----------



## Cypher

That's awesome man! Try to artifically pollenate it and collect the seeds. Madagascar lace plants are actually perennial aquatic plants in nature. They go dormant for a few months during the dry season then re-emerge. In the aquaria, they generally die away and their tubers melt during their dormancy period.


----------



## Dman

Cypher said:


> That's awesome man! Try to artifically pollenate it and collect the seeds. Madagascar lace plants are actually perennial aquatic plants in nature. They go dormant for a few months during the dry season then re-emerge. In the aquaria, they generally die away and their tubers melt during their dormancy period.


How would I artificially pollinate it? I guess just spread the pollen once it blooms? I def will try this, is it the only way that it it spreads or can it get big enough that you can split it? I'm guessing not thats why it's so expensive? Im def looking forward to this, all the frogbit is coming out


----------



## Cypher

Its mostly hope. Take a qtip roll it around on the stamens collecting pollen then roll it around on the Stigma and hope you did it right.

Parts of a flower: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flower

About pollination: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pollination


----------



## Dman

Update about my flower, after a long journey to the point it found somewhere safe to open, it got pushed over by my spray bar, so I hung it on top of it, and it went from there






























The last shot is today, it finally opened, very cool color, I'm amazed how nice of photos the iPhone can take.


----------



## Jackson

That's awesome


----------



## Dman

I wonder what would have made it flower?


----------



## Pamelajo

Nice love the colour
!


----------



## Fishfur

Plants have a lot of different triggers for flowering.. photo period is one, temperature is another. The presence of certain hormones or other stimuli can initiate flowering. Age is another factor that often has a strong influence. 

True perennials usually flower yearly, but they may or may not set viable seeds. Once their flowers die back, they typically slow down or stop their growth for varying periods of time. Many go completely dormant for varying periods of time and may or may not require a temperature change during dormancy to continue in good health. For example, roses, if not allowed a cold dormancy, will eventually weaken and die even if all other needs are met. I wonder if the Lace plant needs a cooler temperture while it is dormant for the tuber to remain viable ? The requirement for cooler temps during dormancy is very common. Might be worth keeping a tuber in a tank that's at least ten degrees cooler for awhile to see if it helps ?

I'd guess the Madagascar tuber might also be saved after it goes dormant if you lift the tuber out of the substrate so you can keep an eye on it. If it starts to get fungus on it, you can wash it off, even remove the outer layers of the tuber if they start to get rotted. It's similar to a bulb and such tricks can save bulbs. Or try the cooler temperatures, to see if that works. Considering the cost, worth a try.

But self pollination will only work if the plant is self fertile. But it's worth trying, since I don't know if this plant is self fertile or not. If it fails to set seeds it is not likely your doing, it's more probable that you need a separate pollen donator and also one that is not a vegetative offspring of the one you want to set seed. 

Once you see pollen grains showing on the stamens, use either a fresh Q tip, or a very soft small paint brush and transfer a few pollen grains to some of the stigmas every day for several days. It can make a big difference to success just when when pollination occurs. Some pollen is ripe for only a short time, sometimes the female stigma is only ripe for a short time. There isn't really any way to know unless someone has done some research on it. But both donors have to be in sync for success. And even if you get a seed pod, the seeds may or may not grow.. they might be sterile or may need specific conditions to germinate..be interesting to find out if anyone grows them from seed, and could provide that kind of information.

But do try it as soon as you see pollen grains, and keep it up daily until they disappear or fall off. Also ensure you get the pollen onto the stigma directly. Many plant's stigmas are sticky, especially when they are most receptive, so if the pollen is sticking to it, that's a good thing to see. Be very gentle, it's easy to crush pollen grains or damage the stigmas if they are very small. Good luck with this.. be amazing to see seedlings.

If you can't distinguish the stigma or the stamens, try a powerful magnifying glass !


----------



## Dman

Ok so loved the idea of the small
Paintbrush, althoe Tmr I think I'm gonna try a different way, I used the paintbrush just now, but I found the pollen didn't wanna stick the the paintbrush so I ended up just flicking the polling onto it more, Tmr I'm gonna shake the pollen onto a business card And shake it onto the stigmas. But mission still successful pollen is onboard

Some pics from today, all I can smell is flowers in this corner of the room 































The last one was just taking with most of the pollen removed.

So do you think the plant will die off after this? I hope not it looks great in my tank


----------



## Riceburner

Very cool. Reproduction is always a good indicator things are going right.


----------



## Fishfur

It's hard to say if the plant will live or die after flowering. True perennials don't die.. they go dormant.. but if the tubers have a reputation for rotting during dormancy then there is some need that is not being met. I mentioned temperature because that's such a common one, but it could be something else, some difference in it's native habitat that perhaps we are not aware of or cannot easily reproduce in a home tank.
If the leaves do die back, I would certainly lift the tuber so I could at least see it.. then if it starts to go off, you can try to intervene. I'd be inclined to try keeping it in cooler temps.. maybe ten degrees cooler, if you can manage that.. it might help a lot.

Do you know exactly which species this is.. might be some research on the net somewhere that would provide some clues on keeping the tubers alive. Perhaps a commercial grower would know the answers.. and while having them die so we have to buy new ones is perhaps good for their bottom line, ticking us off when they keep dying is likely to stop us buying any more too, so it's in their interest perhaps to give us some clues.

I wish I could have smelled that flower.. I am a total scent junkie !


----------



## characinfan

_Aponogeton madagascariensis_
It is apparently self-compatible (i.e. the paintbrush technique has a chance of working -- some plants will not set viable seed with their own pollen, and require a genetically different individual in order to do so). This article also suggests that the plant will go dormant after flowering and that the seeds are not easy to grow, so be prepared.

Absolutely gorgeous flower, congratulations and good luck! 

Random fact: apparently the root of this plant is edible.


----------



## Dman

WOW is all I have to say!


----------



## Jackson

That's very nice


----------



## Fishfur

I checked that link.. if you are fortunate enough to have success with the pollination, you may well get plantlets, rather than seeds, but whether you'll be able to grow them on is hard to say. If you haven't read the link, it's got some great info on it. And it appears that the survival of the parent plant is something of a tossup. It may or may not survive, but will almost certainly drop it's leaves and go dormant. 

I was talking with a guy at Kim's Nature the other day about these plants and according to him they need acidic water. So, if your Ph is above 7, it may help to keep the tuber in a more acidic tank. 

But the main thing appears to be how well fed the plant was before it flowered. Like true bulbs, tubers derive their food from the leaves, and if all is well, have enough stored energy to survive their dormancy and grow new leaves. But if they flower before they have stored enough food, then they don't have the energy required to make new leaves and you end up with a rotted tuber at the end of it all. 

Which is why many articles advise removing any flower stem the moment it appears.. as this will prevent the dormancy from happening. If you are keeping this plant, despite the fact it may appear to be growing on without seeming to need much attention, it actually needs to be really well fed.. and not allowing it to flower will help matters quite a bit.


----------



## Fishfur

Had any luck with this yet ? Any sign of seeds or plantlets ? Just wondering.. it would be so cool if you did.


----------



## Dman

Nothing yet, the whole thing is now turning a neon green, hoping they turn to seeds


----------



## Fishfur

It's promising that it still looks so alive.. be VERY interesting to see how it progresses. If you DO get plantlets.. will you be selling any ? Be great to be able to try and grow one from the very start.


----------



## Dman

All depends how many I get, but if I get a couple I will sell you one for sure


----------



## Dman

Great news!!!
















A new leaf has sprung giving me proof it didn't go to hybernation! It's still got its flower alive n well, seeds maturing very well  going day by day now


----------



## Dman

Wow wow wow!!!!

So a update sense the flower has long ended, it was starting to try out and burn under the light so I got scissors went and close to the plant down and cut it off, next day... A new leaf appears and starts to grow, followed by anthor. The plant lives on!!! Just a myth that when it flowers it dies. And I fooled around with a couple seeds all different ways, just when I thought it was a waste of time because nothing grew I found this!









It begins!!! 3 seeds that have sprouted!!! Fishfur- aren't you glad you got in line  prob not going to sell the other two, but if i get it growing good enough to sell its yours for 5$ if you like  it's crazy to
Think they sell for 20$ in stores. Just gotta figure out how to make it flower now  and then I can just start making them myself


----------



## characinfan

That is so cool.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fishfur

Wow again.. that's amazing. You bet I'd take one for five bucks..and it will be interesting to see if the mama plant continues to grow. Very encouraging signs so far, for sure. Considering it's growing inside and not in a nursery, I think having three seeds sprout is pretty good going.. or should that be growing ?


----------



## Dman

Update







the baby plantlet threw its first leaf


----------



## Fishfur

That's great ! Keep up the good work. I have one tuber of this plant that, while it has not rotted, also has not grown. No roots, no leaves. It just sits there. Very frustrating. It's nice to know they are not all like mine.


----------



## Dman

I guessing it helped, but I got some root tabs from ai and when I plant a big plant I put a peice with it and it always grows like crazy without any co2


----------



## Fishfur

Hmm. I've got a bunch of root tabs, I just haven't used them yet. Maybe worth a try. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Egonsgirl

Hey Dman....... I guess we can say you have an AQUA-GREEN THUMB!!!! LOL That is so incredible! You have been doubly blessed with witnessing the beautiful flowering and the emerging plantlet. You must feel special... as you should. How would you describe the scent of the flower?? pleasant?, sweet??? Great pictures and thank you for sharing such an incredible journey.


----------



## JasonRain

That's awesome man! Try to artifically pollenate it and collect the seeds.

_________________
WoW Gold Kaufen|Diablo 3 Gold|Runescape Gold|GW2 Gold


----------



## Fishfur

He already did that JasonRain.. it's the baby plants that these later posts are raving about. I will be so happy when mine is old enough to take possession of it ! You bet I'm glad I spoke up when I did .


----------

